
Kindred and CockroachDB Partner to Build a Global Online Gaming Platform - jinqueeny
https://www.cockroachlabs.com/blog/cockroachdb-kindred-partnership/
======
jjirsa
> By working with CockroachDB, we expect to be able to operate multiple active
> data centers – all perfectly synchronised with each other

...

> Outside of Google, there is no solution like this available anywhere

Cassandra offers cross WAN, multi-DC strong consistency so the “no solution
exists” line is nonsense. I built geo-aware, cross DC gaming platforms for
ps3/x360 on Cassandra in 2009.

Unless this is another fun twist on words where they’re pretending like
they’re beating CAP like how google asserts that their network is sufficiently
reliable that partitions become a nonfactor, but of course the wording is a PR
so who knows what they actually mean.

~~~
mjibson
There were Jepsen tests done on Cassandra a few years ago:
[https://aphyr.com/posts/294-jepsen-
cassandra](https://aphyr.com/posts/294-jepsen-cassandra) that showed various
failures. Some of these haven't been fixed yet:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13592269](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13592269).
So I think it's safe to claim that Cassandra doesn't offer strong consistency.

------
jinqueeny
Another report from Kindred here: [http://www.kindredgroup.com/kindred-
futures-and-cockroach-la...](http://www.kindredgroup.com/kindred-futures-and-
cockroach-labs-partner/)

------
jinqueeny
Another great NewSQL database, TiDB, is production ready:
[https://github.com/pingcap/tidb](https://github.com/pingcap/tidb)

------
tapirl
> Outside of Google, there is no solution like this available anywhere.

Then why not use Google service (I think it is spanner)?

~~~
grizzles
There's comdb2:
[https://github.com/bloomberg/comdb2](https://github.com/bloomberg/comdb2)

~~~
bpicolo
Wow, comdb2 is hard to Google anything for. Seems google interprets 'comdb2'
as 'sql', with highlights and all. `comdb2 performance` just shows sql
performance articles.

Unless that's just because no resources actually exist, heh

------
jinqueeny
> I’m sure at times our internal processes - pretty much inevitable for a
> medium size company - have meant we have moved a little slower than
> Cockroach would have been able to, as a smaller more agile company but they
> understood that and were happy to move at our pace.

What does this mean exactly？

~~~
mosselman
If 'our' refers to Kindred I think they are saying that they believe that they
move slowly as a company and that they believe this is due to their size. They
also believe that Cockroach moves more quickly and they believe that this is
due to Cockroach being 'agile'. He then says that Cockroach is fine with
moving slowly with them.

These sound like euphemisms for "We are a company where decisions are not
based on trust so they require a lot of red tape. Cockroach's team does not
have to wait for decision makers to cover themselves from potential backfire
as much and as such can start development of things more quickly. They are
willing however to provide our managers with ass-covering materials such as
certifications, domain models and requirement documents that start with 'an
overview of the company' and add with a 'glossary' though."

~~~
couchand
It's probably worth noting that Kindred operates in a highly-regulated
industry, which may affect the wisdom of making many decisions based on trust.

